# Nikon D5000 or the Canon T3?



## TNVO (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, just a question for you guys:
I've been looking for cameras and I have a choice between the Nikon D5000 and the Canon T3 that's coming out later this march.
I've looked at the specs and they both seem like the same to me ( same sensor, same mp ) except for the fps that they shoot at and the # of points that each AF system can handle.

Anyways, I'm having trouble in deciding which one to buy, because they are both in the same price range. 

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2011)

The D5000 has been around for a couple of years now (launched 4/14/2009)and is about due for an upgrade by Nikon (D5100?).

Nikon recently released the D7000, a likely a replacement for the D90, and the D7000 is redefining camera body capabilities in the upper reaches of the entry-level market segment, which is where Canon's new T3*i* sits, 4  levels or so above the just launched T3.

So it's possible the D5100 will spank snot out of the new Canon T3, and also give the T3i a serious run for the money.


----------



## Camera Man (Jun 14, 2011)

I like the both camera's obviously the D5000 has been tested because it has been out longer so it is quality but my bet is to go for the Rebel T3i.


----------



## analog.universe (Jun 14, 2011)

Old thread is old, just sayin...


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 14, 2011)

Camera Man said:


> I like the both camera's obviously the D5000 has been tested because it has been out longer so it is quality but my bet is to go for the Rebel T3i.



Is that website a joke? It's called thebestcameraforphotography dot com...?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 14, 2011)

i think you need to decide on a brand before you decide on a model. The brand makes a big difference as far as lens. plus if you have friends that are photographers by want they own. then you can share lens.


----------

